# FR: at Carrefour - préposition : à / au / chez



## iaatf

I am writing about something that we bought at Carrefour. Would it be " ... que nous avons acheté à Carrefour" or "... que nous avons acheté dans Carrefour"? Thanks.

My professeur says that you buy qqch dans le magasin but à seems more appropriate to me when referring to Carrefour. Thanks.


----------



## tilt

Hello,

Several threads already exist about this question, like this one.
I hope it will help you.


----------



## jann

I think tilt's link is helpful for _à vs. dans_, but I'm not convinced that it will really help answer your question since it doesn't seem to me that either of these prepositions are particularly natural with the name of a business.

Wouldn't you rather say _...acheté *chez* Carrefour _?

Wait for native opinions.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi

I think you're right Jann, the best phrase is probabbly "je l'ai acheté chez Carrefour/Auchan/Casino/.../mon épicier/...", but "je l'ai acheté à Carrefour/Intermarché/SuperU/à l'épicerie"..." is also very common.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Yes, but I'll beg to slightly differ...

I'd say that _Je l'ai acheté à Carrefour_ is more common...

Je l'ai acheté chez Carrefour... less...

_(It's funny, I just started a thread on chez, he he)_

And by the way I'd rather say: Je l'ai acheté à Crafou!!!


----------



## tilt

How funny, I never say _Crafou_, but _Carouf_! 

I'd say _à _is more correct than _chez_, but both are very common anyway.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

I agree à is proper / correct French and chez a bit colloquial and even popular, I would advise people learning French to use à...

Never heard Carouf! Funny!


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> I'd say _à _is more correct than _chez_, but both are very common anyway.


No way!  The only correct preposition is _chez_ (although I agree that _à_ is unfortunately often used). It is exactly the same as going to the hairdresser's: _chez le coiffeur_ and not: _au coiffeur_ …


----------



## itka

I don't remember exactly the rule, but I think* à* is followed by the name of a place, and *chez* by a person. Isn't it ?

_Je vais *au* (à+le) théâtre.
J'achète ma viande *à *la boucherie.

Je vais *chez* mon voisin.
J'achète ma viande *chez* le meilleur boucher de la ville.
_
We feel Carrefour (Carouf to me !) is a place, not a person, that's why we mostly say : _j'achète mes légumes à Carrefour._


----------



## LV4-26

To follow with Itka's post I'm almost sure I say
_*A* Carrefour_
but
_*Chez* Darty._

Go figure.
I probably find something more "personal" to a specialized store than to a supermarket.


----------



## itka

Me too !
Just remember that "un carrefour" is an existing noun in french which Darty is not !
I hear as well "à Auchan" and "chez Auchan". It may be because this word looks like a place (aux champs : at a moment, they based their commercials on) and is in fact a name.

chez Champion (un champion est une personne !)
à Intermarché
à Prisunic...


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Maître Capello said:


> No way!  The only correct preposition is _chez_ (although I agree that _à_ is unfortunately often used). It is exactly the same as going to the hairdresser's: _chez le coiffeur_ and not: _au coiffeur_ …



Cher Maître;

I beg to differ with you on this one!

*Chez*, every French speaker will have to agree with you is used with chez le coiffeur, chez le boulanger, chez le boucher, etc... and not _au boucher_, etc... (although this latest use is correct but colloquial French, as per the _Petit Robert_)

The original meaning of chez..., as you know without doubt is, at...'s house / place... from the Latin _casa (Dans la demeure de…). And this original meaning is still present in the mind of native speakers._

In French, if we say _chez le boucher_, etc… it is because I think, in old times, the Butcher/Barber/etc. shop and his place were one and the same.

This use of chez is linked with an idea of intimacy, an idea of home in these examples. 

However, when French people talk about big department stores, they never say chez…. *J’ai acheté ce pull à la Samaritaine*…. *J’ai trouvé cette occase au BHV*… (La Migros, if you like ?)

*Chez* would be totally incorrect in the above examples… That is why I think that the use of chez with Carrefour is not right… 

If chez is used with Carrefour, it is because, I think, this name having no article, it sounds like a person’s name… Hence the analogy with chez + somebody’s name. But this expression doesn’t sound right to me…. It may also be a mean for those who use it to show a kind of familiarity with the place…

I may be wrong, but you will have to convince me J


----------



## Montaigne

S'agissant des enseignes, on emploie "à" lorsqu'il ne s'agit pas d'un patronyme et "chez" dans le cas contraire.
à : Carrefour, Auchan, la Fnac, Monoprix...
chez : Leclerc, Darty, Dior...


----------



## Maître Capello

Bon, voici ce que l'Académie en dit (c'est moi qui souligne) :


> _Chez – _ étymologiquement : « dans la maison » – ne se dit qu’en parlant de personnes et, par extension, d'êtres animés ou d’êtres personnifiés : _Il habite chez ses parents. Chez les rapaces, le bec est généralement corné._
> 
> Dans le cas d'établissements commerciaux, quatre cas sont possibles :
> - la raison sociale se confond avec un nom de personne, et l’on utilise _chez : _« Aller chez Durand et fils » ;
> - la raison sociale est un nom de chose ou un groupe comprenant un tel nom, et l’on utilise _à_ : « Aller au Bon Marché » ;
> - on traite comme nom de chose ce qui était autrefois un nom de personne et on utilise _à _: « Aller à la Samaritaine » ;
> - on traite comme nom de personne un nom de chose, un acronyme... et on utilise _chez_ : « Aller chez Fiat ».
> 
> Dans le cas où l’usage n’est pas fixé, _à_ ou _chez_ sont possibles : certains auront en tête le nom de personne Leclerc et diront « chez Leclerc » ; d’autres, par une sorte d’ellipse, diront « à Leclerc » pour « au magasin Leclerc ».
> 
> On dit peut-être plus couramment _à Carrefour, à Auchan... _que _chez Carrefour, chez Auchan. _On n’utilisera l’article défini que pour désigner un magasin particulier : _à l’Auchan de tel endroit, au Carrefour de telle ville._


Je maintiens donc ma position : quand bien même _à Carrefour_ est acceptable et même accepté, _chez Carrefour_ est à mon sens plus correct.

P.S.: _Carrefour_ est bien une personne, une personne morale certes, mais une personne tout de même !


----------



## dewsy

Well, if it is any help, I always say à Carrefour and I am always corrected by my French friends who say 'chez Carrefour'.


----------



## Siana2

iaatf said:


> My professeur says that you buy qqch dans le magasin but à seems more appropriate to me when referring to Carrefour. Thanks.



Hi !

You're right. In this context, it's better to say : "_Nous avons acheté qqch à Carrefour." 
_
Because Carrefour is a "brand name".

But "chez Carrefour" is correct too. I think you can use the both. Perhaps "chez" is a little better.

C'est du français "oral" dans les deux cas.


----------



## iaatf

Am I getting this right? - chez Carrefour is better when speaking and à Carrefour is better when writing. Thanks again. I hadn't thought of "chez" and I do like that.


----------



## Siana2

To speak or to write, use "_chez_". After more reflexion, it's better.

Forget "_à_", it's a little bit familiar.


----------



## Montaigne

Maître, cher Maître,

Cela m'est un déchirement que de n'être point d'accord avec vous.
Les enseignes patronymiques (Leclerc) exigent "chez" les autres "à ou au ".
Lorsque je vais faire mes courses à Crans sur Sierre, je vais "au Grand Place" et pas chez lui.
On va "au Carrefour d'Antibes ou de Nice" (c'est ma région).
Le Bazar de l'Hotel de Ville (BHV) est aussi une personne morale et pourtant on va au BHV et pas chez le BHV.


----------



## itka

Ben moi, je vais *à *Carrefour-Lingostière... pas _*au*_... Montaigne, on s'y retrouve quand tu veux !


----------



## Nicomon

Sans me prononcer sur ce qui est correct ou ne l'est pas, j'abonde dans le sens de Maître Capello.

_Chez_ me vient plus naturellement. _Chez Pharmaprix_, _chez Bureau en gros_, etc. _À Carrefour_ sonne bien curieusement à mes oreilles de québécoise. _Au Carrefour_ me « dérange » moins. 

Par contre, je dis indifféremment _à/chez La Baie_. Et j'irais _au BVH_, si je demeurais dans la région.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hi iaatf,

« ... que nous avons acheté dans _un _Carrefour » (quelconque) is OK too.

This thread is funny as I realize there is no real logic to say _chez _or _à_ with a store. Maybe it depends on the way you see your store, and the way the commercials want you to see them: any store, or someone's store?
Positivons...


----------



## LV4-26

I totally agree with Karine.
And I would add another important element: the way it sounds.
Whether or not we're aware of it, we tend to opt for the option that sounds best. That may be why Nicomon doesn't like "A Carrefou" too much.

The two factors may reinforce or compete with each other. When they compete, which one overrules the other is not a constant.

For instance, there are two reasons why I'll never say _Chez Champion_
- Champion is not a person's name to me
- It would be too alliterative.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est moi qui graisse :


Montaigne said:


> Lorsque je vais faire mes courses à Crans sur Sierre, je vais "*au* Grand Place" et pas chez lui.
> On va "*au* Carrefour d'Antibes ou de Nice" (c'est ma région).
> Le Bazar de l'Hotel de Ville (BHV) est aussi une personne morale et pourtant on va *au* BHV et pas chez le BHV.





Nicomon said:


> _Chez_ me vient plus naturellement. _Chez Pharmaprix_, _chez Bureau en gros_, etc. _À Carrefour_ sonne bien curieusement à mes oreilles de québécoise.
> _*Au* Carrefour_ me « dérange » moins.


_*Au* Carrefour, *au* Grand Palace_, etc. sont un cas différent car ils comprennent un article défini. La préposition _à_ (contractée avec l'article défini en _au_) est donc de rigueur dans ce cas.

Quoi qu'il en soit, l'emploi de _à/chez_ serait-il régional ? Il semblerait qu'au Québec et en Suisse on utilise plus volontiers _chez_ que _à_… encore qu'en Suisse beaucoup de personnes disent _à Migros_ (sans doute sous la mauvaise influence des Français ! ). Je me demande d'ailleurs ce qu'en disent les Belges…


----------



## Grop

LV4-26 said:


> For instance, there are two reasons why I'll never say Chez Champion
> [...]
> - It would be too alliterative.



Tout à fait, et pour la même raison j'évite de dire "à Auchan" ou "au Auchan", je préfère "chez Auchan".

(Sans aucune logique, je crois que je dis à Carouf, à Monoprix mais au Monop', au Champion, chez Leclerc, etc).


----------



## tilt

Les Suisses disent _à *la* Migros_, pour autant que je sache. C'est du moins ce que j'entends à la radio.

Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est sans doute affaire d'habitude personnelle plus qu'autre chose. Pour ma part, je dis aussi bien _chez _que _à_, selon l'humeur du moment, même si comme je l'ai dit plus haut, j'ai toujours pensé que _chez _était moins correct, car appliqué improprement à ce que je considère comme un nom de lieu (qui dirait _j'ai fait mes courses chez l'épicerie_ ?)


----------



## berndf

Maître Capello said:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, l'emploi de _à/chez_ serait-il régional ? Il semblerait qu'au Québec et en Suisse on utilise plus volontiers _chez_ que _à_… encore qu'en Suisse beaucoup de personnes disent _à Migros_ (sans doute sous la mauvaise influence des Français ! ).



Tu peux dire que Genève n’est pas vraiment la Suisse romande mais ici je n’ai _jamais_ entendu autre chose que _à Migros_ ou (plus souvent) _à la Migros_.

Concernent Carrefour : En haut j’ai trouvé en ton message :


> la raison sociale est un nom de chose ou un groupe comprenant un tel nom, et l’on utilise _à_ : « Aller au Bon Marché »


Un carrefour est une chose, n’est-ce pas ? Alors, je serrais pour « à Carrefour » ou « au Carrefour »


----------



## melissabee23

c'est quoi 'carrefour'? un magasin en france?


----------



## Topsie

Carrefour, commonly known as "Carrouf" is a French supermarket chain.
If you want to be posh you can say "Nous sommes allés chez Carrefour", otherwise it's "On est allé à Carrouf"!


----------



## Fred_C

iaatf said:


> Am I getting this right? - chez Carrefour is better when speaking and à Carrefour is better when writing. Thanks again. I hadn't thought of "chez" and I do like that.


 
It is the converse, actually.
I do not think that using "à" is correct, though.
I would suggest to always use "chez", even when speaking.
That is what I do, and I do not think I am that "posh".


----------

